# Just havin a crack



## Joeblake (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi ladys and gents 

I built this enclosure recently i will be building 2 more and a hatchie rack aswell. I would like some tips or ideas on improving the design and look of it. I already feel it needs a bottom lip of atleast 50mm for substrate. 

I have used gas struts and kitchen cupboard hinges for the lid so it opes and closes nicely. I also used roller slides form epco for the glass and hooked the light up to a timer and a thermostat for the heat tile it has a 25 w heat cord siliconed to it. 

I think the light is too much as it lights up my study better than my normal ceiling light does. 

Any comments welcome just looking for some help 

Thanks


----------



## Tinky (Apr 14, 2016)

Just a thought, but it looks like your light is in the middle of the enclosure. You might get a better heat gradient if you had it at one end.


----------



## Joeblake (Apr 14, 2016)

Tinky said:


> Just a thought, but it looks like your light is in the middle of the enclosure. You might get a better heat gradient if you had it at one end.



Thanks Tinky yes not a bad idea im using a twin fluorescent tube light it does put out some heat but not alot i have also put a shelf in on the right hand side on the nack wall so it shades the cool vent i will loom for a pic


----------



## jsmith (Apr 14, 2016)

that looks like an awesome enclosure mate. 

with your lighting i guess it depends what snakes you have. but that light is definitely very bright

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Joeblake (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks Jsmith its has my stimsons python in it. I think its too bright i will see if i can do something to dull it down or get different tubes for it.


----------



## jsmith (Apr 14, 2016)

yeh i have a stimson python...only a juv atm but something like this looks amazing for his upgrade enclosure.

i like the idea of the heat tile 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Joeblake (Apr 15, 2016)

jsmith said:


> yeh i have a stimson python...only a juv atm but something like this looks amazing for his upgrade enclosure.
> 
> i like the idea of the heat tile
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk



the heat tile works well im not sure if i should have a heat light for a basking spot aswell ? i think if i did put a heat light in she would come out of her hide a little more.

the little woma is very happy with her enclosure for now while she is young the exoterra enclosure will be fine while i build a few more enclosures.


----------



## jsmith (Apr 15, 2016)

yeh even though im an noob. most things ive read is personal preference.

i like the idea of having a lower wattage heat mat/cord compared to a high wattage globe.

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Wokka (Apr 16, 2016)

It depends if you are building the cage to look pretty or to work well. A baffle wall in the middle will improve the temperature gradient, and provide a shadow area for the snake to escape the glare from the light, but may make the cage look cluttered and the snake less visible.


----------



## Joeblake (Apr 16, 2016)

Wokka said:


> It depends if you are building the cage to look pretty or to work well. A baffle wall in the middle will improve the temperature gradient, and provide a shadow area for the snake to escape the glare from the light, but may make the cage look cluttered and the snake less visible.



Thanks Wokka i added a shelf in on the cold side to give her abit more shelter and hide from the light also its fairly warm on top of the shelf i will get pics posted up soon.


i think the next enclosure will encorporate a baffle wall and a heated section away from the main enclosure sort of a burrow if you like that way i can use the fake turf and also some wood shavings in the hidden section ?

has anybody got any pics of their setups ?


----------



## Joeblake (Apr 22, 2016)

Gday here is an updated veiw on the enclosure 
I have taken out a light tube and that has helped heaps its now looking good and as i said before i have added a shelf on the cool side for abit more shelter pritty happy so far.




Just a quick look inside the top of the enclosure


----------



## Striker94 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey mate 
just curious what timber you used, thinking about starting mymown build
cheers


----------



## Joeblake (Apr 25, 2016)

Striker94 said:


> Hey mate
> just curious what timber you used, thinking about starting mymown build
> cheers



hey Striker94 16mm malemine its called colour board in bunnings. 

- - - Updated - - -

Had a crack at a rack set up today its not fitted out yet but you get the idea 







I have two 15m heat cords for this rack but im just fluffing around with ideas at the moment also going to put those tubs on ali angles they have wheels but they dont roll very well on laminate


----------



## Wokka (Apr 25, 2016)

Ideally you need flat bottom tubs without wheels so they are in closer contact with heat cord. Solid sides and back will provide thermal mass and reduce draft so rear of tubs will stay warm, Also privacy for occupants.


----------



## Joeblake (May 17, 2016)

Wokka said:


> Ideally you need flat bottom tubs without wheels so they are in closer contact with heat cord. Solid sides and back will provide thermal mass and reduce draft so rear of tubs will stay warm, Also privacy for occupants.



So i have been busy doing some mods and installing the heat cord and thermostat.

Also i have picked up 5 pythons 2 BHPs 2 Stimmos and a Woma.


----------



## Burgo89 (May 17, 2016)

That looks boss [MENTION=42327]Joeblake[/MENTION], what thermostat are you using in the large enclosure?


----------



## Joeblake (May 17, 2016)

Burgo89 said:


> That looks boss [MENTION=42327]Joeblake[/MENTION], what thermostat are you using in the large enclosure?



Thanks Burgo89 i use Habistat dimming thermostat with a 25w heat cord under the tile for the main enclosure and a Habistat pulse perportional with a 100w heat cord on the tub rack


----------



## Ghillies (May 17, 2016)

Joeblake said:


> Thanks Burgo89 i use Habistat dimming thermostat with a 25w heat cord under the tile for the main enclosure and a Habistat pulse perportional with a 100w heat cord on the tub rack



Hey mate is that a 300x300 tile? What temps are you getting? Have you tested without the thermo? Looking at doing similar with a 400 or 450mm tile


----------



## Joeblake (May 17, 2016)

Ghillies said:


> Hey mate is that a 300x300 tile? What temps are you getting? Have you tested without the thermo? Looking at doing similar with a 400 or 450mm tile



Hey bud its a 400x400 tile it gets very hot without a thermostat personally i wouldnt use the heat cord without a thermostat, it does take awhile for the heat to soak through the tile i have it set at 33 at the hottest point hope this helps


----------



## missie66 (May 24, 2016)

jsmith said:


> yeh even though im an noob. most things ive read is personal preference.
> 
> i like the idea of having a lower wattage heat mat/cord compared to a high wattage globe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk



So I can use a heat may instead of a heat light? What wattage would I need? What temp setting?


----------



## missie66 (May 24, 2016)

Do they need I a/I've lights as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missie66 (May 24, 2016)

That should read heat mat and uva /uvb 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith (May 24, 2016)

missie66 said:


> So I can use a heat may instead of a heat light? What wattage would I need? What temp setting?


depends on age and type of snake

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (May 25, 2016)

You don't need UV for any python. Generally it doesn't matter for pythons whether it's a heat light or mat but for antaresia generally people use heat mats


----------



## missie66 (May 25, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> You don't need UV for any python. Generally it doesn't matter for pythons whether it's a heat light or mat but for antaresia generally people use heat mats



Thinking about getting a Stimson, have got a enclosure but it will need a bit of a tidy up first, it has a fluro light but no cover and I can't find one anywhere and also has the socket for a heat globe but it's not a very deep enclosure and I'm worried anything underneath it will get extremely hot


----------



## missie66 (May 25, 2016)

jsmith said:


> depends on age and type of snake
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk



Will be getting a hatchling Stimson


----------



## jsmith (May 25, 2016)

missie66 said:


> Will be getting a hatchling Stimson


stimson pythons are ground dwelling snakes.
so a heat mat is more suitable for their needs.
ground heating is the most efficient type of heating. if you enclosure is glass then their are plenty you can put on the bottom if it is wooden there are options out there like a heat cord under a tile etc.

even though stimson pythons are ground dwelling any light needs to have a cover/cage around it

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## missie66 (May 25, 2016)

jsmith said:


> stimson pythons are ground dwelling snakes.
> so a heat mat is more suitable for their needs.
> ground heating is the most efficient type of heating. if you enclosure is glass then their are plenty you can put on the bottom if it is wooden there are options out there like a heat cord under a tile etc.
> 
> ...



Thank you [emoji216]


----------



## Joeblake (May 30, 2016)

missie66 said:


> Thank you [emoji216]



Thanks jsmith 

yes they are ground dwelling so to speak but that doesnt mean they wont climb and check things out alot


----------



## Virides (Jun 30, 2016)

That set up is really clean and tidily constructed 

To help keep your glass clean from smudges/hand prints we have Sliding Glass Finger Grips which are self-adhesive and won't just fall off - www.virides.com.au

We also have a large range of species (and counting) of Reptiles and Invertebrates for our customisable Name Plates product. It shows a map range (reptiles only) and has a QR code to link to further information about your species. You can optionally show your animal's name, gender, hatch/birth date, acquisition date, locale, genetics, etc. They come in 3 colour styles with large and small sizes available. If we don't show your species, you simply fill out a special order form at no extra cost. See at www.virides.com.au/name-plates


----------



## steverokh (Jul 1, 2016)

Awesome build, i'd totally buy one of those single enclosures off you! Please tell me you'd sell/make one?  (NSW!)


----------

